# Wie genau kann ich diese Projektphasen nennen?



## DennisXX (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Kann ich die Implementierungsphase eigentlich auch als Realisierungsphase bezeichnen oder ist der Name Implementierungsphase fest vorgegeben?


----------



## faetzminator (21. Jan 2010)

Ich kenne von der Ausbildung her noch das Modell IPERKA, wobei R für Realisierung steht. Allerdings frage ich mich, auf was du mit deiner Frage heraus willst. Bist du gerade an einer Facharbeit und willst nichts, aber auch gar nichts, falsch machen  ?


----------



## DennisXX (21. Jan 2010)

Ne schreibe gerade ne Facharbeit


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2010)

> Wie genau kann ich diese Projektphasen nennen?


Solange du kein Vorgehensmodell verwendest kannst du sie nennen wie du möchtest, zB. "Banane", "Apfel", "Grünkohl mit Pinkel"...

Falls du eine Frage zu einem bestimmten Vorgehensmodell hast wäre jetzt der Zeitpunkt das Vorgehensodell zu nennen


----------



## DennisXX (21. Jan 2010)

Ich verwende das Wasserfallmodell


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2010)

Wasserfallmodell ? Wikipedia

Laut Wikipedia heisst die Phase "Realisierung", aber soviel ich weiss ist das nciht wirklich standartisiert, anders als zB. beim Nachfolger V-Modell.


----------



## ThreadPool (21. Jan 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wasserfallmodell ? Wikipedia
> 
> Laut Wikipedia heisst die Phase "Realisierung" [...]



Aber nur im Bild, im Text sprechen sie dann von "Implementierung" oder "Programmierung & Modultest"


----------

